# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  ¿Qué es el Investment Casting ó Fundición a la cera perdida?

## Grupo BFX

Hola a todos. 
Navegando por la red me encontré con este artículo, el cual tiene información que me pareció interesante compartirles. 
Dentro del ramo de la *fundición* de *metales* existen varias divisiones de *fundición de precisión*, una de ellas es el proceso denominado como *Investment Casting o fundición a la cera perdida*, es un tipo de *fundición* que data desde hace 5000 años cuando se usaba cera de abeja, hasta el día de hoy que se cuenta con ceras y cerámicos industriales con la tecnología más avanzada, que permiten *fundir* piezas complejas, con una mejor tersura superficial y con pesos cada vez mayores. 
Les comparto el artículo completo en esta liga: http://www.radver.com/index.php/articul ... tales.html  
Así como la página por si desean revisar más artículos que posiblemente sean de su agrado. http://www.radver.com  
Me despido, que tengan un excelente día.  Temas similares: Artículo: MEF precisa casos de pérdida de beneficio tributario para sector agrario Cera para proceso de papaya Very Profitable Investment Opoortunities in Peru (English Version)

----------

